

Worldwide browser market share October 2009 - abraham
http://static.arstechnica.com/browser_version_share_1009.png

======
blahedo
The linked graphic is from an article entitled "October 2009 browser stats:
Firefox finally passes IE6" that has explanations and a few other graphics as
well:
[http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2009/11/october-2009-b...](http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2009/11/october-2009-browser-
stats-firefox-finally-passes-ie6.ars)

------
abraham
Notice that Chrome is the only browser with current or newer releases in the
wild.

